# WebVisu Skalierung auf Touch Panel



## andistadel (8 Mai 2020)

Hallo.

Ich möchte von einer PFC200 eine WebVisu auf einem Monitor (1920x1080) und einem Touch Panel (800x480) darstellen. Ich habe dazu unter VisualizationManager zwei WebVisu´s angelegt. Die eine hostet webvisu.htm mit einer fixierten Auflösung von 1920x1080, die andere hostet webvisutouchpanel.htm mit der Scaling Option "Isotropic". Als Startseite habe ich bei beiden dieselbe Visu ausgewählt, welche auch für eine Auflösung von 1920x1080 konzipiert wurde. 

Wenn ich nun auf dem Monitor webvisu.htm aufrufe, sieht alles so aus wie es sein sollte. Wenn ich aber auf dem Touch Panel webvisutouchpanel.htm aufrufe, dann verschieben sich komischerweise alle Textfelder um ein paar Pixel. Bei der Scaling Option "Isotropic" wird so skaliert, dass das Seitenverhältnis gleich bleibt. Die Visu sollte also meiner Meinung nach auf dem Touch Panel theoretisch gleich aussehen, wie auf dem Monitor (bis auf das, dass bei der Skalierung von 1920x1080 auf 800x480 oben und unten ein kleiner weißer Rand bleibt, das ist jedoch egal). 

Kann mir jemand sagen, womit das zu tun hat bzw. wie ich das richtig mache?

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Schöne Grüße,

Andi


----------



## Pawe9319 (2 Juni 2020)

Hallo,

was für ein Touchpanel setzt du denn ein und welche Firmware befindet sich auf dem Gerät?  

Gruß

Pawe


----------



## andistadel (2 Juni 2020)

Hallo. 

Es handelt sich um ein TP 600 7.0 800x480 PIO1 WP von Wago. Es befindet sich die Firmware 03.03.10(15) darauf. 

Schöne Grüße,

Andi


----------



## holgermaik (2 Juni 2020)

Hallo Andy
Beim Versuch die große Visu im kleinen Fenster darzustellen werden die Punkte interplolliert und umgerechnet was nicht für alle Koordinaten funktionieren kann.
Breite 1920 zu 800 ist ein Verhältnis von 2,4
Wenn dein Textfeld jetzt bei X Koordinate 100 begint wäre die X Koordinate im kleinen Panel 41,6666.. was nicht darstellbar ist.
Positionierst du dein Textfeld jetzt bei X Koordinate 96 wäre die X Koordinate in kleinen Panel 40.
Du musst also auf die Auflösung der X und Y Koordinaten achten und immer ein vielfaches verwenden.
Holger


----------



## andistadel (2 Juni 2020)

Hallo Holger. 

Das macht durchaus Sinn, daran habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch gar nicht gedacht. 

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Schöne Grüße,

Andi


----------

